# The road so far...



## Adksuperman (16/5/15)

First of all, i would like to thank each and every one of you on this forum for the motivation and the help that you have given not only me, but to every one who has come here in search of help or companionship, it is quite amazing to see the generosity that is extended to strangers, to support a common goal, which is a healthier alternative to the stinkies.

I started vaping on the 4th of April 2014, after 10 years of smoking my body and mind where screaming for a change. Me and my SO made the decision and I bought our first starter kit and juice from Vape Africa in Goodwood. The fist week was a bit of a hit and miss as the juice and the equipment was not the best, but we persevered and I ordered a MVP 2 and a Vamo V5 from ebay.

A week or so before the Vape met in CT my MVP and Vamo arrived, I ordered a mPT3 and some Juice from Vapour Mountain to be collected at the Vape meet. 

What a meet it was, from the coil building to the cloud blowing and everything in between, it was a ball of a time. The REO's from a @Rob Fisher , @Andre and @Silver which was on display had me so intrigued, and to my detriment I took a toot and was hooked...

The MVP and mPT3 served me well but I felt that I was missing out, I promised myself 
that I will get a REO for my one year anniversary and proceeded to get myself a Nemesis mech and 3D dripper clone from Vapemob. The SO was quite happy with the MVP and mPT3 combo at the time. A month or two passed and the itch for new gear started to come to the fore, I ordered a ipv v2 from Vapeclub as well as a Kayfun clone + another Kayfun clone from vapeking. Once they arrived the the SO decided that she would be the owner of the ipv and I stuck to my nemesis topped with the kayfun.

In June I was notified by my company that I will be relocated back to Pretoria by the 1st of August so we made the "groot trek" back and things started to fall apart.

My SO could not find a job as she just got her degree in Education and it was the middle of the year so we had to survive on my mediocre attempts at diy, ( a big thanks to @Melinda for the advice and sometimes the freebies) but we stuck to it.

In December I got some pretty bad news, half of the staff at the company I worked for where to be retrenched an I was one of the chosen ones. So you can imagine spending the holidays and knowing that you are without a job come the new year as not being the jolliest of times. Luckily I have made some friends in the industry and was able to get another job at the end of January 2015. It was a great relief but it also meant that I had to take a big salary cut in the process.

Through the hard times spending time on the forum ,even though I did not post anything, jsut seeing the comradery and the willingness to help each other gave me the motivation to keep going.

A few months down the line and my SO landed a job at a private school and we are once again keeping head above water. Our current gear includes the ever trusty ipv v2 topped with a subtank mini, which is the SO's daily device, My daily device is a Apollo mod topped with a Billow RTA. One day I will own a REO, but as they say, everything worth while takes time.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (16/5/15)

@Adksuperman - "Keep on walking" let life build your character, but never allow life to overpower you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (16/5/15)

That was really nice to read! Thanks for sharing.

I wish you and S0 all the best in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (16/5/15)

Wow a great story. Life has it's u p's and downs. The important thing to remember is that you are never given more that you can handle, you just have to persevere which you did.

Hang in there bud, you doing well.

I salute you and your SO.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

Thanks for sharing @Adksuperman and thanks for the mention
Glad for you that your head is above water

As for the forum, indeed, we have a very special place here

Ps - hope to see you at Vapecon on 30May

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Thanks for sharing @Adksuperman, life threw you guys a lemon and you grabbed some tequila 

here's wishing you and your SO the best of luck on your new journey.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (17/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks for sharing @Adksuperman, life threw you guys a lemon and you grabbed some tequila
> 
> here's wishing you and your SO the best of luck on your new journey.
> 
> View attachment 27272



LOL bumble, he did say the road so far


----------

